# A Shout out to IRONBUILT, BIO, ATOM, PHOE and all of the ANASCI VIPS, MODS, and VETER



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

I just want to say that I truly appreciate all of the awesome advice you gentlemen have given me since I have been a member here. I am a member of many different boards and this one is by far my favorite also consider it to be the best source for information and brotherhood. I am sure a lot of my questions probably sound like newbie questions and some of them are probably plain dumb, but you guys have always been kind and giving me advice without bashing my stupidity or ignorance on these topics... Now I am sure there are more people that I should bank by name but I probably just forgot because it's so late and I'm tired. But I just wanted to let you all know that you make a positive difference in my life and I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart! Bro love!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you big john, enigmatic


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you Magnus


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank u Lil sully, swole searcher...too many to remember but everyone on this board is awesome


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

I FUCKING LOVE YOU GUYS. I look forward to learning much more from you all...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad I was first. ..  thanks chewy.   No hugs  .. sorry I missed your photo shoot with your "helpers"..   phoe likes bottom I see.  ..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Glad I was first. ..  thanks chewy.   No hugs  .. sorry I missed your photo shoot with your "helpers"..   phoe likes bottom I see.  ..



 you go above and beyond my friend and that is why you are first because you are the man


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Much respect


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks chewy. Ib go fuck your duck


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with X. The guys at the top  are really knowledgeable and helpful. As are the members.

This is a great place. Glad I found it.


----------



## MattG (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow what a suckup.lol JK, totally agree. Many good people here, best board ever no doubt. Hard to find this many solid dudes in one place...love it here :headbang:


----------



## MattG (Jun 6, 2014)

If i win the lottery, i will fly all you bros to my place for a good old fashioned meathead party. Pig roast, smoked chicken, steaks, beer, bonfire, shoot some assault weapons, and i will also provide some top notch sluts. Tell me that wouldnt be a fuckin blast


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 6, 2014)

MattG said:


> If i win the lottery, i will fly all you bros to my place for a good old fashioned meathead party. Pig roast, smoked chicken, steaks, beer, bonfire, shoot some assault weapons, and i will also provide some top notch sluts. Tell me that wouldnt be a fuckin blast



Super!...  last time i took your guys picture phoe couldnt hold his piss anymore and gave you guys a thermal wave .


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 6, 2014)

IB is the one in the middle with his mouth wide open


----------



## FordFan (Jun 7, 2014)

So much love on this board...homo intended &#55357;&#56428;&#55357;&#56428;

On a serious note, lots of good guys that are willing to help. I like this board.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 7, 2014)

fordfan said:


> so much love on this board...homo intended
> 
> on a serious note, lots of good guys that are willing to help. I like this board.



lol


----------



## Big-John (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow I just seen this. Thanks brother it means a lot. I've not been on much lately. Went through a ruff time and haven't lifted for 7 months. But things are better and just now getting back in the gym. I love helping people on here because I got tons of help from some awesome guys over at aboard when I first started. Again thanks man.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 8, 2014)

Damn, been gone for a few days and I miss the bromance!?! 

You are welcome chewy! This site is no BS and no cock show.

It's like a big family


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 8, 2014)

big thanks to everyone for donating their time, talents, and treasure


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 9, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Wow I just seen this. Thanks brother it means a lot. I've not been on much lately. Went through a ruff time and haven't lifted for 7 months. But things are better and just now getting back in the gym. I love helping people on here because I got tons of help from some awesome guys over at aboard when I first started. Again thanks man.



Love ya big john


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 9, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Damn, been gone for a few days and I miss the bromance!?!
> 
> You are welcome chewy! This site is no BS and no cock show.
> 
> It's like a big family



Familia


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Thanks chewy. Ib go fuck your duck



IB says phone gives the best handjobs


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

Better watch it before ib makes u his own personal bitch and puts u in a dress working the street corners on rodeo drive


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

Next thing you'll know you and Richard Gere will be shoving gerbils in each others bum watching pretty woman chewy


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Next thing you'll know you and Richard Gere will be shoving gerbils in each others bum watching pretty woman chewy



He definitely has a man crush on me and it's starting to remind me of the movie Cable Guy... Lol, but he does give great head so I'm kind of enjoying it. I just wish he would shave more often...


----------

